
Milestones: The Story of WordPress (2017) - kadfak
https://github.com/WordPress/book
======
smacktoward
If you want to jump straight to the moment when WP began its ascent to
ubiquity, that moment is described here:
[https://github.com/WordPress/book/blob/master/Content/Part%2...](https://github.com/WordPress/book/blob/master/Content/Part%202/9-freedom-
zero.md)

------
CM30
It's a neat book, and I like how it covers everything from the B2B fork to the
ThemeForest GPL license fiasco.

That said, I do also kinda wish it'd started/finished a few years later, since
the Rest API and Gutenberg would have made for interesting chapters. The
former because of how it decoupled the front end from the dashboard, and the
latter because of the various controversies surrounding it and how the quest
for a new post editor ended up receiving a huge amount of backlash and even
one full fork.

That would have made for an interesting ending. The book would describe
WordPress beginning with a fork, and it'd end describing how Automattic's
actions with Gutenberg may lead history to repeat once more.

------
nyc111
So they wrote and published the book in Github? Is this a free service?

